# Network and internet security



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you have any firewalls installed on your computer?

Virus software will help but only after something has gotten thru.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I was using the MS software firewall. I did a little research and I'm thinking about a hardware firewall. 
Even though I got Norton Symantec free from my employer, I ditched it after this episode; now I'm trialing Kaspersky.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Kaspersky and NOD32 are both quite good. I use Comodo software firewall myself in conjunction with a router firewall. Regular scans with SuperAntiSpyware and CCleaner help clean out the junk as well. I've had virtually no infection of any kind since I started using Firefox with AdBlock Plus and NoScript enabled. NoScript cuts out some of the main avenues of attack, Java and Flash.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Be sure to diable the windows firewall when using the new one. It will save you from mysterious problems.

To do this: start/run/ type: services.msc. when the window opens scroll down to "windows firewall" and double click, change the start up from automatic to disabled.


----------



## macfluke (Jan 22, 2008)

NOD32 :thumbup:


----------



## Littlerhody (Apr 20, 2008)

definately try Comodo's free firewall, it is a very strong software firewall.

Microsoft's own firewall does not block outgoing traffic so if you happen to dload an infected file microsoft's firewall will allow it to "call home"


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 10, 2006)

Try Spyware Doctor from the Google pack, at http://pack.google.com . You don't need to install everything they recommend there; just get Spyware Doctor if that's all you want. It seems to work well, and gets stuff my antivirus doesn't get- like ad trackers (I hate those).

I like ZoneAlarm firewall because of its ability to track changes to installed software. But Comodo looks interesting- I've never tried it.

The best defense, IMHO, is to use Linux for surfing the Internet. But I know that won't work for a lot of people... still, the Internet is getting so ugly, virus-wise, and using Linux is a whole different experience... "Virus? What's that?"


----------



## beings (Jul 12, 2008)

anti-virus programs have a really hard time finding keyloggers. I have coded at least 5 different keyloggers in my day and never have any AV programs picked them up as malicious. 

What you can do is:
get an anti-keylogging keyboard or anti-keylogging drivers to protect what you type.

Install both a software and hardware firewall. Turn off UPNP and WAN ping on your hardware firewall (router should be good enough for home).

cheap-mans protection: use the copy and paste method, copy part of your password from a text file then type the rest manually.

Make strong passwords: some programmers are lazy they dont have ascii functionality in their keyloggers so passwords with symbols like: å@#▓ cant be read.

Change your password every month

One other thing, keylogging that is done locally is almost impossible to stop or trace... make sure you dont have any enemies close to you who could be exploiting your passwords (friends family etc)


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

beings said:


> anti-virus programs have a really hard time finding keyloggers. I have coded at least 5 different keyloggers in my day and never have any AV programs picked them up as malicious.
> 
> What you can do is:
> get an anti-keylogging keyboard or anti-keylogging drivers to protect what you type.


The anti-virus will prevent a keylogger from being loaded in the first place. I use Kaspersky now and it found keyloggers in trojans, but your right if it does get on your computer than it could run undetected.

I've never heard of an anti-keylogging keyboard. Could you give me a link to one?
Thanks.


----------



## Ash (Aug 1, 2008)

Usually this happens if you run something you should not. Avoid installing or running executable stuff from unknown source

Also use updated versions of your browser. Some stuff can get through insecure browser too


----------



## wilsonmian (Aug 13, 2008)

Basic Keyloggers are used to track activities. Let's say if parents want to track what their kids are doing on PC's then it is quite easy to track with keyloggers. to be very true, It is the worst internet thing which have destroyed my pc once. You can check your registries by searching some terms like "textlogs" etc.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Ash said:


> Usually this happens if you run something you should not.


Will I go blind?

Crappy Norton Symantec, doesn't find viruses.


----------

